# Smartphone für Mutter



## Gripschi (12. Januar 2016)

*Smartphone für Mutter*

Hallo,

da meine Mutter ein Huwai hat welches nunja günstig war würden mein Vater und Ich Ihr gern ein neues holen.

Es sollte Android sein und eine vernünftige Kamera haben. Display sollt auch nicht das schlechteste sein.

Prinzipiell reicht ne gute Cam und ein flüssige Bedienbarkeit.

Praktisch wäre wenn es nicht allzu groß wäre.

Preislich so 150-175€ etwa.

Hoffe ihr habt paar Ideen!

Fg


----------



## sonic1monkey (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Huawei P8 ?


----------



## Drayygo (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Xiaomi Redmi Note 2? Oder wenns kleiner sein soll Cubot?


----------



## Sysnet (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Samsung S3Neo oder Prime könnte man auch noch nehmen.


----------



## derTino (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Samsung Galaxy S4 mini

https://geizhals.de/samsung-galaxy-s4-mini-value-edition-i9195i-weiss-a1246304.html

nicht zu groß, brauchbare Kamera, µSD-Slot, wechselbarer Akku

Falls ihr Android etwa doch zu kompliziert sein sollte, kann ich Windows Phone empfehlen. Habe den technisch nicht so bewanderten Teil der Familie damit ausgestattet und die sind damit recht zufrieden. Das wäre auch noch eine Option.


----------



## Gripschi (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Danke für die Tipps.

Einrichten tue Ich das Handy da sie mit Technik naja etwas auf Kriegsfuß steht.
Bedienen geht nach ner Zeit.

Die Ideen gehen wir am We mal durch.


----------



## Haasinger (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Kann vom Redmi für die Mutter abraten. Sind auf deutsch einfach noch nicht sooooo Bedienerfreundlich. Wenn man kenner ist und rooten etc beherrscht sind das Klasse Dinger, aber halt nicht ang unkompliziert wenn da auf einmal fehlermeldungen oder Werbung auf chinesisch aufploppt


----------



## Nasreddin (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Ich werfe jetzt mal ein Windows Phone gerät a la Lumia 640 (XL) in den Raum. Die sind preiswert, haben ne klasse Kamera, sind gut verarbeitet, und laufen flüssig (und bleiben das über die Jahre auch).
Windows Phone ist zudem meiner Meinung nach für Mutter und Vater bedienungstechnisch auch prima geignet. Man muss sich halt nur drauf einlassen, dass die Apps quadratisch statt abgerundet sind.
Und dass das neueste Spiel auf WP nicht verfügbar ist dürfte denke ich mal kein Problem sein oder? Einfach mal in den Store schauen/googeln, wies um die gewünschten Anwendungen bestellt ist.

Ist nur mal so eine Anregung, will hier jetzt keinen Flamewar auslösen.


----------



## Gripschi (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Das Lumina gefällt 

Solang WhatsApp geht reicht es eigentlich. Der Rest ist Beiwerk.

Ob nu Windows oder Android ist egal.

Zumal das Huwai eh ne Bedienkatastrophe ist.


----------



## Gripschi (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Wir haben jetzt das Lumina 640 XL bestellt.

Denke damit wird sie denk Ich zufrieden sein.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Ich kann auch nur immer wieder positiv von WP berichten. Habe mittlerweile mehrere Geräte für Verwandte und Freundin eingerichtet (535, 2x 830, 640XL und ein 735) die Verarbeitung ist Klasse und ich finde die Dinger für den Alltag spitze. 
Ich nutze selbst ein 830 und es fühlt sich von der Geschwindigkeit jedem meiner vorherigen Handys weit überlegen an (Hatte vorher ein Iphone 4s und ein Galaxy S3) Einzig meine Freundin stört sich hin und wieder daran das es einige Spiele nicht im Store gibt. Falls das kein Problem ist, wird deine Mutter bestimmt zufrieden sein.


----------



## Gripschi (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Spiele sind da ehr selten. Ein Moorhuhn das war es.

Bin sehr gespannt auf das Winphone. Aber komplizierter als das jetzige Huwai wird es sicher nicht.

Anfang Februar geb ich nen Feedback. Am 28. bekommt sie es erst


----------



## Kuhprah (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Wir sind gespannt  Bin auch auf WP umgestiegen und bereue nix. Ich hab sogar mehr Zeit weil ich nimmer diesen dämlichen Games hinterherrenne.. und auch nedd jedem zeigen muss dass ich schon wieder nen neues Phone hab das einfach ne Nummer höher angeschrieben ist


----------



## Gripschi (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

So späte Meldung mal.

Sie nutzt es jetzt 2 Wochen. Nach anfänglicher Depression da ihr chat Verlauf weg war und ihr niemand den ersten Tag schrieb und sie daher meinte keiner erreicht sie läuft es gut.

Die Bedienung geht ganz gut. Hin und wieder paar Fragen aber das meiste klappt alleine.

Was fehlt ist ne Leiste für WLAN Mobile Daten zum bequemen bedienen.

Aktuell liegen beide Menü Punkte in einem Ordner auf den Home Schirm. Das klappt ganz gut.

Nur ist es ihr zu schwer, aber das pegelt  sich noch ein.


Im Ganzen war es ein zufriedenstellender Wechsel. Da sie erstaunlich gut klar kommt mit.

WP ist daher empfehlbar  für Technik Scheue Menschen.


----------



## NussiBussi (2. März 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Ich nutze selber WP und habe auch meine Family damit ausgestattet.
Nicht zu vergessen & verachten ist das "HERE"-Softwarepaket was selbst unter Android seines Gleichen sucht.


----------



## Gripschi (2. März 2016)

*AW: Smartphone für Mutter*

Muss ich mir mal anschauen Das SW Packet.

Mittlerweile läuft es ganz gut.


----------

